# Got lucky at Meijer today.



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I have been doing a little smokeing on my grill with just one burner going and doing pretty good with chicken.Well, I was at Meijer today looking at what smokers they had. They had a good number of the Smoke hallow #5. But the prices on the box's varied from 169.00 to 139.00 ,all the same smokers just the box's were a little different . As I was walking away I noticed a box in the back with an orange mark down sticker.I pulled it up front and it was the same smoker as the rest,a #5.The one thing different was the marked down price was 109.99 :yikes:. That did it ,I pulled it off the shelf and into the cart. At the check out it rang up 180.00, I motioned to the clearence sticker and was out the door with it for the 109.99 price.WOW! I guess I do get lucky once in a great while.Time to get Smokeing.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Your going to need this item to help that smoke hallow run cooler for fish jerky and so forth.. Spanky recomended I buy this and it has worked great because the smoke hallow tends to run hot, here is what he told me in one of my threads and here is a picture of my smoke hollow I bought a couple months or so..

SPANKY'S RESPONCE

I just remembered, a few of my smoke buddies have the same unit and they often 
have trouble getting the smoke hollow to run at a temp below 250 on hot summer days. Thats fine if you are doing ribs, butts and fatties, but if you want to do fish, jerky, or sausages, thats way to high of heat. here is a link to a cheap fix, and most folks who want a low smoke temp have them on there gassers. Not necesarily this one, but ones like it!

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm

ONE MORE THING THEY DO SELL COVERS FOR THESE SMOKERS, I AM THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you for the information. I will have to get that on order.
I have already seasoned it, so its time to get smokin.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Well, what ya gonna smoke first? Unless you have ever smoked anything, I suggest you start out with some easy stuff. Fatties are a great way to learn how to deal with temps and weather, and get to know the attitude of your smoker. They are higher in fat content, so they can take some temp fluxuations. Make up a couple different varieties and see which ones ya like. Of course if you are a seasoned smoker, then beer can chickens are great and don't take too long. Ribs (4-6 hrs), Butts (9-12 hrs) briskets (9-14 hrs) take alot of time and need to be preped the night before.

Good luck with your Smoke hollow Gasser.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I have done chickens and turky breast in the past. So I think I will do a turky breast and butt to start.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Put two pork butts in at 7:45 am today. At 12:30 they read 170 deg. Had to take the dog to the vet at 1:00 so I drop the temp. and figuered I would put them in foil when I got back. Ended up getting back 2:30, the butts are now at 200 deg.:yikes:. Opps pulled them out wraped them and turned the smoker down to to the lowest setting and opened the vent all the way up. Its now running at 200 in the smoker . I plan on take them out at 3:30 unless. to let them rest and then pull.Sure hope they dont get over done. This is my first time doing butts.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Two butts on the first shot.... Your certainly a brave man...:lol:

I started with jerky & fish
I'm just gradiatin from chicken to Ribs today..


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Success!!!!!!!!! I could not believe how tender they came out. They pretty much fell apart and taste great. Nothing like some good butt.Thanks for all the tips. ribs are next.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Another fine person, fallin to the addiction of smoking meat. You are now hooked.

Ah yes, POrk, the wonderful white meat!


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

twohats said:


> Success!!!!!!!!! I could not believe how tender they came out. They pretty much fell apart and taste great. Nothing like some good butt.Thanks for all the tips. ribs are next.


Next time you do pulled pork, try it with this bbq sauce: 

http://www.brownwoodfarms.com/sauces.htm 

Put the pork on to a jumbo kaiser roll, some of this cherry BBQ sauce and you will be king amongst peasants!

Buy a lot; it goes fast!


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Smoke Hollow smokers are really good for the price. I've had one for 3 years. Only problem is... ever since I got it my friends are always over for dinner. 



Riva your the BBQ MAN, I have tried many of the recipes you've post here, one word AWESOME.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

The wife had to go and tell her mother I was smoking pork and of course I had two more to feed at dinner. Now I am probably going to start getting orders. Going out of town next weekend so smoking is going to be out.The cherry bbq souce sounds good.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

twohats said:


> The wife had to go and tell her mother I was smoking pork and of course I had two more to feed at dinner. Now I am probably going to start getting orders. Going out of town next weekend so smoking is going to be out.The cherry bbq souce sounds good.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Yes, the cherry BBQ sauce is very good. I bought some from a produce market when I was in Traverse City a month ago. It is pretty sweet, but I like it. Another is "Walnut Creek, apple butter barbeque sauce" it is distributed by walnut creek foods in Walnut creek Ohio 44687. It is excellent on ribs! I bought it at my local butcher shop here in Kazoo.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

oh man.....


----------

